# Block device error

## a-slayeriq

Hallo,

Ik had gister besloten om Gentoo eens erop te zetten. ik heb de handbook uitgeprint over het installeren. en ik heb elke stap uit het handboox gedaan. ik heb genkernel gebruikt en ik heb lilo als bootmanager. nu krijg ik het volgende als ik start

```
>> Mounting filesystems

>> Activating udev...

>> Determining root device...

>> Block device 100 is not a valid root device...

>> The root block device is unspecified or not detected.

   Please specify a device to boot, or âshellâ for a shell...
```

Verder kan ik niks doen.  lilo werkt gewoon want ik kan gewoon op windows . mijn hardeschijf ziet er als volgt uit

```
sdb1 = windows

sdb2= /boot

sdb3 = windows partitie

sdb4 = swap

sdb5 = windows partitie

sdb6 = /root

sdb7 = windows

```

mijn lilo.conf ziet er zo uit

```
boot=/dev/hda             

prompt                  

timeout=50                

default=gentoo 

image=/boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.19-gentoo-r5

  label=gentoo

  read-only

  root=/dev/ram0

  append="init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sdb6 udev"

  initrd=/boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.19-gentoo-r5
```

Hoe kan ik dit probleem oplossen.

alvast bedankt,

----------

## nixnut

 *Quote:*   

> boot=/dev/hda  

 

Start je computer vanaf een harddisk die master is op de 1e ide controller? Als je computer start vanaf een sata harddisk dan moet je waarschijnlijk iets anders gebruiken zoals /dev/sda.

----------

## koenderoo

Ik zit een beetje raar naar je partitietabel te kijken. Mag ik concluderen dat je 1 sata hardeschijf hebt die op je tweede sata-poort ingesteld staat? Zo niet dan klopt je tabel al niet.

Lilo vertel je vervolgens dat hij op de eerste poort moet kijken! hda en sdb komen niet overeen. Lilo start schijnbaar wel dus dan mag je er van uitgaan dat hda goed was.

Dus ik denk dat je een foutje maakt met je harde schijf sdb te noemen. probeer dus eens of het werkt als je sdb6 verandert in sda6 in de append regel.

----------

## a-slayeriq

maar sdb6 is mijn ik heb hem niet zo genoemd mijn partities heten gewoon sdb allemaal

----------

## koenderoo

Lilo en grub gaan wel eens wat raar om met harde schijf aanduidingen. Probeer het eerst eens uit, of had je dat al gedaan?

----------

## a-slayeriq

nee werkt niet maar ik ben derover aan het denken om grub erop te zetten inplaats van lilo

----------

